

Show HN: My weekend project, Board game reservations  - Macsenour
http://www.gamerustlers.com

======
CocaKoala
Looks interesting. I gave it my zip code (95051) and it returned two
conventions: one in Burlingame, which is ~25 miles away. That's reasonable.
The other is in "Columbus"; all I know is that it's ~2000 miles away. I'm
assuming that's Columbus, Ohio, although I haven't checked. Regardless, I'd
rather see one result that I might possible go to than two results where one
of them is literally thousands of miles away; you might consider tweaking how
you determine events to be relevant to users.

~~~
Macsenour
Thanks for the comment. My guess is that you didn't click one of the miles
boxes. It defaults to 3000 miles, which I know is not reasonable, but that way
you can see all the conventions. Yes, right now there are only 2...

Again, thanks for trying it out.

~~~
CocaKoala
Ah, that's exactly what happened. Perhaps default to something like 25 miles,
and then include a selection for "All"? I'm definitely not somebody who's
well-versed in UX stuff, but that might help give people intended behavior
more easily.

I'd try out the rest of it but I actually don't remember my twitter account
information. Sorry!

Edit: I don't know if this is a result of how users create events or not, but
it would be useful to include some more specific data about locations. I
happen to know that there's a town called Burlingame around 20 miles north of
me, but I don't have an encyclopedic knowledge of however many Columbuses
there are; I know there's one in Ohio (i think) but there could easily be
others, and if you told me that there's a Columbus, TN or Columbus, WI and
that it was about 2000 miles away, I'd say "Sure; I could believe that".

~~~
Macsenour
Fair point. Again, thanks for the comment. I'm going to that con in Burlingame
this weekend, I'm sure there will be many more suggestions.

